# california seeds



## jetBLACK (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone have success receiving seeds in southern california?? im looking for a good seedbank that will ship to cali. im also looking for feminised seeds, has anyone had good results from feminised seeds, like 100% fem rate.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 12, 2009)

fem seeds= propagation of hermmie genes, please don't.

i know attitude ships to socal.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 12, 2009)

Dutchbreed.com will ship anywhere in the USA.  I believe there are several seed banks that ship to the US.


----------

